# Urgent help: HDMI Cable for connecting receiver and projector



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Original cable: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=1DG-0061-000T5

30 feet is enough for me. How many AWG for Monoprice Premium 30ft Cabernet Series High Speed HDMI (in the first post)?

There are many other cheaper HDMI cables, are they good?

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-supports-FullHD-Ethernet-KabelDirekt/dp/B00DI8929Q/


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Please recommend a good HDMI cable.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

The one in the top Amazon link is similar to the one I have, possibly identical except for the length since mine is 50'. It works great for 1080p but if you plan on using it for 4k I don't know if it would be up to the task. I don't have any 4k devices yet. 
Instead of ordering it online do you have a Best Buy or some other place that you could go pick one up? That way, you can get it, bring it home, try it out, and if it doesn't work you can return it the same day.
The AWG is the gauge of the cabling, with a smaller number being a thicker wire. The thing is, with HDMI cables with Redmere technology, you can get away with smaller gauges than you normally would and still get good performance.

A quote from the product information section:

"A High Speed HDMI Cable with Red Mere from Monoprice is the best way to transmit your High Speed HDMI signals over the longest distances while using the thinnest cables possible! Red Mere technology is a breakthrough in the functionality and efficiency of HDMI cables. High Speed HDMI Cables with Red Mere can reliably distribute High Speed signals to much greater distances up to 65 feet (20 meters) at the full 10.2 Gbps data throughput as opposed to the 25 foot distance for HDMI cables without Red Mere technology. This can be done with thinner and lighter cables which are easier to handle and route through your home theater system and which put less stress on your equipment's HDMI ports. Normally a cable of this length would be incapable of supporting the full 10.2 Gbps High Speed HDMI data rate even with 22 AWG conductors. However with the Red Mere chip installed in this cable it fully supports all High Speed HDMI features with only 28 AWG conductors. Note that HDMI Cables with Red Mere are directional. One end must be connected to the source device (e.g. Blu-ray player) and the other end to the sink/display (e.g. HDTV). Hooking them up backwards will not damage anything they just won't transmit a signal. Also note that these cables are fully compatible with switches splitters matrix devices etc".

Edit: I just looked up Best Buy and they have a limited selection of HDMI cables, most of them being pretty expensive too (over $100), and none that are 30' long. Might be better to order from Amazon after all. Do you have another store that sells audio video equipment near you?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> The on....


Thank you. I already ordered one (same one as what I have right now) before seeing your reply. I just cannot wait, I hate myself, and keep messing things up.

Contractor is not happy too, he already saved the date for me. Now need to reschedule.

Bestbuy local store pickup: More than $100, 50 feet minimum, kinda too long, not the right length. I only need 30 feet, so 35 feet is okay for me, but 50 feet is somewhat too long.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> Thank you. I already ordered one (same one as what I have right now) before seeing your reply. I just cannot wait, I hate myself, and keep messing things up.
> 
> Contractor is not happy too, he already saved the date for me. Now need to reschedule.
> 
> Bestbuy local store pickup: More than $100, 50 feet minimum, kinda too long, not the right length. I only need 30 feet, so 35 feet is okay for me, but 50 feet is somewhat too long.


Don't beat yourself up too much. Your contractor is the one that ran the cable the wrong way. Setting up a home theater from scratch is not something that is easy to do, especially if it's your first time. You've learned a lot and if you do it again you'll know what needs to be done. 

And I agree with your Best Buy comment. I looked on their website and there was nothing around your length at a decent price. 

I'm curious about your ceiling speakers. Did you get them both connected and working? Have you had the time to test out the receiver and make sure that all the speakers are getting a signal?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Don't beat yourself up too much. Your contractor is the one that ran the cable the wrong way. Setting up a home theater from scratch is not something that is easy to do, especially if it's your first time. You've learned a lot and if you do it again you'll know what needs to be done.
> 
> And I agree with your Best Buy comment. I looked on their website and there was nothing around your length at a decent price.
> 
> I'm curious about your ceiling speakers. Did you get them both connected and working? Have you had the time to test out the receiver and make sure that all the speakers are getting a signal?


One ceiling works, the other has not been installed (cannot reach speaker wire), contractor will take care speaker wire too (when coming to fix HDMI cable)

The only thing it does not work is Definitive Technology ProSub 800 120v Speaker. I am not sure if I connect correctly, or receiver is not set up properly. I cannot send signal from receiver to projector, do don't know how to change receiver setting. I did choose a low frequency music for testing, it does not work.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, you probably will be better off waiting till the projector is up and running so you can use the receivers GUI (graphical user interface). That will walk you through the set up procedures. Your subwoofer should be connected by a single RCA cord from one of the two sub outputs on the receiver to the "LFE" input on the subwoofer. Then you'd have to set up the receiver to recognize that a subwoofer is present when you do your initial setup. 

First things first though, and that is to get the HDMI cable for the projector before you do anything else.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is how to connect Definitive Technology ProSub 800 subwoofer.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Here is how to connect Definitive Technology ProSub 800 subwoofer.


You showed me before, that is the way I connect. What are those 8 plugs (red & black) used for?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

The top two sets are the inputs. If your receiver didn't have an LFE output like yours does, you could run a full range signal from your main speaker output on your receiver (left and right channels) to those two inputs and the subwoofer would use it's internal crossover to only play the bass, and send the rest of the signal to the main left and right channel speakers. You would connect the bottom two pairs (output) to the main speakers.

In your case it's much simpler to use the single RCA cable to the LFE input. That's the way I have my system set up as well. Works great.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> The top two sets are the inputs. If your receiver didn't have an LFE output like yours does, you could run a full range signal from your main speaker output on your receiver (left and right channels) to those two inputs and the subwoofer would use it's internal crossover to only play the bass, and send the rest of the signal to the main left and right channel speakers. You would connect the bottom two pairs (output) to the main speakers.
> 
> In your case it's much simpler to use the single RCA cable to the LFE input. That's the way I have my system set up as well. Works great.


Actually, I tested one at a time. Moreover, probably I did not set up receiver correctly (quite a few weeks before finishing basement renovation), at that time, I have not thought about front center speaker.

Here is what I have tested:

1) Front Left/Right speakers: From receiver's Front Left/Right output to Wall Plate Front Left/Right plug.

2) Front Center Speaker: From receiver's Front Right output to Wall Plate Front Center plug to Front Center Speaker

3) Rear Left Speaker: From receiver's Front Right output to Wall Plate Rear Left plug to Read Left Speaker

I just make sure that speaker works and the speaker wire between speaker and wall plate is fine.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

VAer said:


> Please recommend a good HDMI cable.


This is the cable you need, if you definitely want 4K. Notice that it is certified by DPL labs. That certification is whan you need to see on any HDMI cable if you want to be sure it will work properly. Especially so, when running long lengths.

https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...18gbps-high-speed-hdmi-w/ethernet-32ft/1.html


----------

